# Informal Whisky Tasting



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

An old friend came over tonight for dinner. We grilled some HUGE ribeyes, asparagus 'rafts', and sauteed some shitake mushrooms. My friend fixed up some snow crab legs for us, which really made the meal (at least, that's what my 3 and 5 year old thought!) Fantastic dinner....

Afterwards, we took advantage of the time together, and cracked open a few bottles for an informal tasting of Scotch whisky.

The spread:









(and Macallan 12yr, not pictured, and we skipped the Glennfiddich 18yr)

First, I divided my collection up by regions; then we started from the left and worked our way to the right.

*Lowland*
* Auchestoshan 10yr

*Speysides*
* Glen Rothes 1991
* The Balvenie 15yr Single Barrel

*Wood-finished Highlands*
* Glen Garioch
* The Macallan Cask Strength
* The Macallan 12yr
* The Macallan 18yr
* The Balvenie 12yr Double Wood
* The Balvenie 21yr Portwood
* Aberlour 12yr
* Glenfarclas 10yr

*Islays*
* The Bowmore Legend
* Lagavulin 16yr
* Laphroaig 10yr Cask Strength

*Islands*
* Jura 10yr
* Tobermory 10yr
* Highland Park 12yr
* Highland Park 18yr

We had a great time, talking about whisky, our shared college experience, and anything else that came up along the way.

And THIS is why I invested so much money in whisky. Sharing such magnificent beverages with friends brings me a lot of joy...


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds like a great time. Were you able to make it all the way through your collection? There's a lot of good whisky sitting there.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

That's an awesome lineup, if I'm every in Texas I know where to have dinner!


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, we made it all the way through the lineup! My friend was nervous at first, knowing he had to drive home, but I poured very small amounts of each.

My favorite part was serving him a regular pour of Macallan Cask Strength, but making him put a cube of ice in it. After tasting it neat, drinking it chilled is such a different experience. I can't think of a whisky that changes its character so much as the Mac CS with the simple addition of an ice cube.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

BigDaddyJ said:


> Sounds like a great time. Were you able to make it all the way through your collection? There's a lot of good whisky sitting there.


To be honest, we didn't make it through my ENTIRE collection. He had already tasted a few of my whiskies, so we left those out. The ones left out were not pictured, as they were left in the cabinet (the one exception being the Glenfiddich 18yr).


----------

